# ICD-9 code for screening



## NESmith (May 4, 2010)

If a patient has a suspicious digital rectal exam and the provider wants to do a screening would it not be correct to bill the screening procedure with V76.44 special screening for malignant neoplasm for prostate or V76.41 special screening for malignant neoplasm for rectum? Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2010)

If the patient has an abnormal(suspicious) exam then the subsequent procedure is not a screening but a diagnostic and you would use an abnormal dx as the code.


----------



## NESmith (May 4, 2010)

Thank You but if you don't know what the problem is how would you know what abnormal code to use? I am sorry if I sound confused but I am.


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2010)

What does the physician state after completion of the DRE?


----------

